

[ShowHN] Determine your license obligations - my first rubygem - Schwolop
https://github.com/Schwolop/deriving_license

======
Schwolop
This came up at work where we needed to audit our code to check we weren't
violating any open source licenses by keeping things closed source and/or
using our software for profit. Seemed like a problem other people must have
had too.

I've got a big list of improvements forthcoming (in an ideal world anyway).
First up, for gems that don't list their licenses in their gemspec (like,
ironically, this one...) try searching the repository for a LICENSE file. Then
building the info list in a sensible manner, perhaps scraping the FSF's
webpage? I'd also like to extend it to work for other languages' equivalent
specifications, e.g. composer files for PHP, etc.

Would love to hear your thoughts!

